# Living World Donuts?



## Quill.I.Am (Nov 1, 2014)

My cage came with some treats for small pets including these Living World 'Donuts'. I was wondering if these were okay for my little hedgie to eat or not.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

In my opinion I would not give them to your hog, just because the first ingredients aren't all that great. Besides that fact, it doesn't look like anything a hedgie would even try to eat.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

These are actually meant as a treat for rodents and rabbits, whose diet consists mostly of plant material. I'd just give them away or donate them to an animal shelter.


----------



## Quill.I.Am (Nov 1, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. Thanks all!


----------

